
Money Service for Nigeria's Rural Women Launched on Stellar - joyce
http://www.forbes.com/sites/tobyshapshak/2016/02/02/stellar-launches-mobile-money-service-for-nigerias-rural-woman/#514b490c3d76
======
cyberomin
This is a welcome development and something that was long overdue. Quite a
sizeable amount of people today in Nigeria still don't have access to
traditional financial solution and services. Well done Joyce and the entire
Stellar team.

